# Aloha MAC lovers!



## bballgirl612 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey, I am diana, I am on MUA under this name! tata!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome Diana!! 
I hope you enjoy Specktra as much as I do!
If you have any questions please dont hesitate to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(ps - i deleted the duplicate post)


----------



## Jessica (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 28, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

